# Sig P226 Elite (or TacOps?) with Safariland SLS Hood?



## highspeedlowdrag (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey Guys,

Wondering if anyone here is running a Sig P226 Elite or TacOps (with beavertail) with a Safariland holster that has an SLS hood on it? If so, how do you find the fit to be? Does the beavertail affect the hood at all in the closed position? Any input would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.

Cheers,
hsld.

PS. Pics of the hood closed over the back end of the pistol would be awesome if you've got any.


----------

